
Ask HN: How to hire (remote) developers - perfmode
I&#x27;m looking to hire an Android and iOs developer to continue developing the beta versions of an app for a radio station in Trinidad and Tobago. The app combines three functions: listening to radio, participating in a chatroom environment to live-comment the track on air, and reading local news.<p>This is very general, but please get in touch to discuss the details.<p>Thanks!
======
emilburzo
Usually referrals or remote job boards.

> This is very general, but please get in touch to discuss the details.

You don't have any contact info in your profile.

------
dudul
Put an ad on a couple job boards and specify that the position is open to
remote workers.

------
gpsgay
I would suggest posting your requirements on freelancer.com or guru.com.

